# 2018/19 Picture Thread



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Lets do it again! Like years past, lets keep posting up some of the memorable shots you capture while afield. Limits, sunrises, your buddy shoulder deep in muck, etc. 

I'll kick it off!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Fun start to the season























Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I would if someone would fix the pic upload issue.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

first ND trip
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

Magnificent little creature.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Been a fun first week.
Got the layout rig loaded ready to go now too!
My granddaughter, not yet 2, LOVES holding my decoys and making the ducks fly


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Have had a blast waterfowl hunting so far this year. Best trips out have been with my brother and kids in my old Sawyer Canoe. Things have slowed down pretty drastic at this point as I've beaten to death a 2 mile stretch of water close to home. Looking at driving a few hours to hunt a different area this coming weekend.

Can't wait for some colder weather and migrants to get here, as the locals have all figured my game out. There's nothing quite like jump shooting or pass shooting birds flying low and tight in the river valley.

Obligatory pic of FishFighter wading through the muck with no waders on chasing a cripple as well.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> I would if someone would fix the pic upload issue.


Reaches a point ya just give up!


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

BumpRacerX said:


> Have had a blast waterfowl hunting so far this year. Best trips out have been with my brother and kids in my old Sawyer Canoe. Things have slowed down pretty drastic at this point as I've beaten to death a 2 mile stretch of water close to home. Looking at driving a few hours to hunt a different area this coming weekend.
> 
> Can't wait for some colder weather and migrants to get here, as the locals have all figured my game out. There's nothing quite like jump shooting or pass shooting birds flying low and tight in the river valley.
> 
> Obligatory pic of FishFighter wading through the muck with no waders on chasing a cripple as well.


Very nice! I love float hunting. I’ve definitely started noticing some migrators moving in, so maybe things will pick back up for you.


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

I just started copying them from my phone camera roll and pasting into the reply. 


bigrackmack said:


> Reaches a point ya just give up!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Training hunt last week.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

I am assuming pics are working for others again? Seems to be many more going up today. Don't really know what the issue was in the first place, as I have been posting pictures from the app and desktop without a hitch.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

nope. just tried. fail.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

I hosted them on a different site that I own and then linked to them. Might try the copy/paste thing in bit to see if that works.


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Good start for the season.









Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Last weekend we smacked the honkers pretty good despite not-so-perfect conditions


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Michigan_Canoer55 said:


> Very nice! I love float hunting. I’ve definitely started noticing some migrators moving in, so maybe things will pick back up for you.


Yeah, I think they will. I'm kinda hoping for a quick hard freeze. If the river is the only open water around things will be fantastic late. Right now I've got about 25 mallards that hang out in a residential area that I'm trying to pattern. If I can catch them before they get there for the day, or after they leave...

This weekend I'm making the drive to try the other spot out regardless. Just need a change of scenery. My son wants to tent camp and make a multiday trip out of it. I think it will just be a half day float though. We've already been caught by a couple 30 degree nights back in September tent camping on the river.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

Got some new super duper glasses this year. Makes the bands on their legs really stick out 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ice ghost (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## saddie1990 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

This was from Sunday morning at a nice little pothole on state land


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

South zone opener


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

A light flurry Sunday morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Spent almost all my time out hunting this fall in the grouse woods. For my dog and I, it was time better spent as far as late September through mid October goes, but I got him out this past weekend for our first duck hunt and had a great morning. All stars aligned with the spread and the wind, had them coming on a string landing gear down, almost all morning pairs and singles dumping in, but really capitalized off of one volley that had to have been 20+ mallards just poured in from what seemed like the heavens, didn't even see them working, they just appeared to come from nowhere. So much fun!


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

My son with a couple specimens.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

testing photos.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

10-25-2018




__
The Doob


__
Nov 1, 2018








A pretty good day on Wildfowl Bay with my younger boy


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Good start to our GMU season yesterday


----------



## cheweyscharters (Dec 29, 2008)

First solo limit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Fish Point 10/21











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3shotmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Shiawassee Flats 10/28 solo hunt. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

First diver


----------



## Hoofbeat (Aug 19, 2017)

I haven’t been out as many times as I would have liked to go so far. the few times I have gone have been exciting thou. Opening day was a blast (3 ruddys, 4 bb, 1 redhead, 1 can, 13 geese and a spec)


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I have had the slowest and most unproductive season I've had in a long time, but things like this make every trip out worth it. Eli just couldn't connect with a duck this year, but Caleb got his first wood duck during youth season.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I've managed to knock down a handful for the dog. Not as many as he would like though. Lol















View attachment 347059


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

He's hard to see but my 6yr old is in there helping his uncle pull in decoys. I hope he's still this excited to do all the work when he's older.


----------



## hoody25 (Jun 9, 2007)

Time for late season









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Love late season birds that are fat. Simmer it down to liquid gold and you get a culinary delight to cook with.























Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Can you find the blind in this field?


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought this was a cool picture. Just me and myself Saturday morning.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Today was very likely my last hunt of the regular season. I was able to join a friend after I dropped the kiddos off at school. Didn't see many ducks, but did have this one make the mistake of getting too close. Glad I could get the dog one more retrieve!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Hens unlimited


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

View attachment 349821


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I buddy and I shoot some delicious flying catfood on our last hunt of the regular season


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Not a duck but still pretty


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> Not a duck but still pretty
> View attachment 350373
> View attachment 350375


No pic of the thing that got the arrow bloody?


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Divers Down said:


> Not a duck but still pretty
> View attachment 350373
> View attachment 350375


 I think it's poision ivy around the arrow in the first pic. Did u get the itch?


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

My brothers on Kodiak island after blacks tails and waterfowl. His buddy’s got an emperor goose first day there. He banged a few cackler geese, giving the emperors a couple days as they’re skiddish.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

What a unique trophy. The season just opened on them after a 20 years closure.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucky guy, they only gave out 25 non resident permits this year.
Just got back from 5 days sea ducking on Kodiak myself.
Harlequins,Oldsquaw,Barrow's Goldeneyes great trip.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Only duck season pic from this year, youth hunt with my 15yr old son


----------

